# Home made cold brew :-)



## AndyGBarton (Mar 11, 2018)

Ugly but works. A bit like me 









Sorry, not sure what happened with the photo. EDIT. fixed it . Thanks Xpresso

Andy


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't exactly tell what I'm looking at to be honest, it looks intriguing though.

Is the tap set to drip the water down and the very top holding the bigger bottle up by it's stem?


----------



## AndyGBarton (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes & kind of. The setup uses a Japanese thing at the bottom that is designed to be filled with water & a mesh pot of grounds just sits & stews in it. I am slowly dripping water through the grounds, with the sitting & stewing as a kind of afterthought.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's not a bad drip tower actually - top marks! Novel use of a mizudashi for its intended purpose but in unorthodox fashion!

I've backed a thing on Kickstarter called puck puck or some such thing which essentially allows me to misuse my Aeropress and a bottle of mineral water to create a similar drip tower for cold brew. It's some clever widget thing that allows the bottle to screw into the widget, which in turn acts as a flow control valve, and affixes to the Aeropress. It's apparently nearing production so hopefully I'll be cold brewing by summer.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I like to see the appliance of science and not just stuff off the shelf, great job and your stock on the adjacent shelf







.

Photos will copy across in the correct plane if you use a hosting service like IMGUR, I found using the forums in house system that if you have a photo taken portrait it will for some reason turn it 15mins, equally so if you crop that photo prior to loading it will likely keep it's original plane, trust this helps.

Jon.


----------



## AndyGBarton (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for the tip on the photo front. In celebration, I depleted some stock on the shelf, there is still an obscene amount left


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

AndyGBarton said:


> Thanks for the tip on the photo front. In celebration, I depleted some stock on the shelf, there is still an obscene amount left


Is it a purpose made decision to omit your 'Location' I can abley assist in diluting your alchofrolic consumption.







.

Jon.


----------

